# Motebecane 209 Immortal Pro as First Bike



## dynabiker58 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,

This will be my first Road Bike and I plan to ride two or three times a week perhaps 20 miles per ride initially with a group. I am New to the forum and there is a great deal on an Motebecane 2009 Imortal Pro on bikes direct for 1295.00 all carbon road bike. Here is the link http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/immortalpro_09.htm. I was also looking at a 2010 Felt F95 Team for $750.00 or a 2101 Felt Z100 for $800 but the FELT has lowermcomponents. I figure this way I don't need to upgrade to a Carbon Frame down the road.

Which is better and will hold value.

Thanks


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

If you're new to cycling, I wouldn't go bikesdirect. There's nothing wrong with what they sell--many of the frames are Fuji clones, and the parts are as good as ones on bikes costing far more. But you really need to know what you're doing (be able to toe your own brakes, adjust your own limit screws, DR height, and cable tension and a whole bunch of other stuff). Plus, there's fit. If you f that up, you're screwed. 

Now, if you know all this, then it's a great value. If you don't, it's an unwise risk and you're probably better off buying from an LBS. If I had it to do over again, I would have just gone to the LBS. YMMV.

There are a LOT of threads on this subject.


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

I bought bikes - mainly frames - off the internet since about 1990, but I'm used to working on them. I do not think you'd have a bit of trouble with a BD deal. Besides one of their guys posts on here all the time and if you have an issue you can call him out here in public! I say go for it.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Test ride them all and see which one works better for you.

Frame material doesn't matter. Fit does.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Test ride them all and see which one works better for you.
> 
> Frame material doesn't matter. Fit does.



Everyone has an option; which is great

This is one [or 2] I do not agree with.

Fit matters; but not as much as some people like to say it does [plus many buyers are sized in a suspect manner in shops]

But I feel that my 30 years of experience tells me Frame Material DOES matter. If frame material made no difference all bikes could be Aluminum as that is BY FAR the cheapest of hi-grade materials.

this is my opinion.

To the point of the OP - we sell out of Immortal Pros quicker than we can get more; and have done so for years. Great bike for the money and probably 50% go to new road riders. {my opinion: it is insulting to say someone is not smart enough to buy a bike online - anyone can do it if they like - thousands do and are rather happy}


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

*frame fit no 1*



My Own Private Idaho said:


> Test ride them all and see which one works better for you.
> 
> Frame material doesn't matter. Fit does.


amen mate.!!! fit is the most important of all when selecting a proper bicycle and three or four size carbon fibber" compact rubbish do not fit all, can you weight weenies say carbon fibber is really just plastic . were material matters is if you like to avoid hospital, forget about saving a few grams and chancing your health on some plastic frame expire date, modern steel custom build and fit bicycle to you is best. also Torelli is one of many company's that make a fine affordable and reliable modern steel production bicycles that offer proper sizing .


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

As to holding value--take a look at used motos on ebay.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

real schwinns only said:


> amen mate.!!! fit is the most important of all when selecting a proper bicycle and three or four size carbon fibber" compact rubbish do not fit all, can you weight weenies say carbon fibber is really just a plastic . were material matters is if you like to avoid hospital, forget about saving a few grams and chancing your health on some plastic frames expire date, modern steel custom build and fit bicycle to you is best. also Torelli is one of many company's that make a fine affordable and reliable modern steel production bicycles that offer proper sizing .


wow, that's about the most uninformed view I've seen on these forums. For the record, carbon fiber as a material beats steel - by a lot - in every functional category that's relevant to a frame. Read the calfee white paper http://www.calfeedesign.com/whitepaper1.htm for comparisons. 

Re fit, take a look at the pro peloton. 99.9% are on stock carbon frames - guys putting in close to 20,000 miles/year on their bikes. The idea that you have to go custom to get a good fit is silly. Most custom bikes are vanity frames - you can replicate most fits with stock frames.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

stevesbike said:


> wow, that's about the most uninformed view I've seen on these forums. For the record, carbon fiber as a material beats steel - by a lot - in every functional category that's relevant to a frame. Read the calfee white paper http://www.calfeedesign.com/whitepaper1.htm for comparisons.
> 
> Re fit, take a look at the pro peloton. 99.9% are on stock carbon frames - guys putting in close to 20,000 miles/year on their bikes. The idea that you have to go custom to get a good fit is silly. Most custom bikes are vanity frames - you can replicate most fits with stock frames.


I'm 6'7", and have a 39-inch inseam. Do that with a stock, compact bike.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

hrumpole said:


> As to holding value--take a look at used motos on ebay.



Good point:

Here is a used FLY that we sell for about $1500 with buy-it-now on ebay of $1550
http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-MOTOBECANE-SUPERFLY-9357-VERY-LIGHT-LOW-HOURS-XTR_W0QQitemZ270465043615QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3ef8f90c9f

Here is a 3 year old record we sold for about $469 with buy it now of $400 on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/Motobecane-Record-road-bike_W0QQitemZ280407085163QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item414990906b

Used bikes do not sell that much on ebay since craigslist - but what amazes me is we hear of Motos selling on craigslist at over our sales price all the time - it is kinda strange --
But i think general craiglist is a great place to find a deal if you know the product very well; not good for newbies - too many risks on used bikes


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> wow, that's about the most uninformed view I've seen on these forums. For the record, carbon fiber as a material beats steel - by a lot - in every functional category that's relevant to a frame. Read the calfee white paper http://www.calfeedesign.com/whitepaper1.htm for comparisons.
> 
> Re fit, take a look at the pro peloton. 99.9% are on stock carbon frames - guys putting in close to 20,000 miles/year on their bikes. The idea that you have to go custom to get a good fit is silly. Most custom bikes are vanity frames - you can replicate most fits with stock frames.


 small, med ,and large rubbish compact frames are not going to fit all. yes a good production bicycle with real frame sizing thats offering several cm sizes will work quite well. the pros replace these carbon "alias plastic" bicycles in about 10 months or about one season and if have you a good crash well it most definitely it will end up going out to the dustman as my friends Madone did.!!! Reynolds or other modern steel tubing can have a very high tensile strength and are quite dependable and are quite well behaved in the ride department and furthermore most cyclists are not sponsored by some multi million dollar company,and don't have endless bank accounts. FIT far outweighs saving a few grams and quite by far is the most important thing when selecting your steed . most would not buy a pair of cycling shoes if they came in only four sizes just because there trendy and in style.A bicycle that fits you can help one ride faster and longer without discomfort. In a Road Bike Action article , they compared several different bikes
>frames. Indication was that Carbon was good, but that QUOTE: "Carbon
> Fiber, in general, is not intended to last a lifetime. Buying a carbon
> fiber frame may be an every two year proposition for the average club rider . If that freaks you out,
> carbon fiber is not for you
> warranty ? some are short and most all do not cover racing or competitive type riding. modern steel It wont rattle you up like aluminum, and doesn't come with the high cost of Carbon and ti. I doubt many would quite like to argue that Ti doesn't have the best ride characteristics all about. with That bit being said, steel is more resilient than Carbon. i have old and new modern steel road bicycles, i have several bicycles, i use to race quite often, steel feels alive whereas carbon feels dead. in my many years of riding and racing i have rode many types of bicycles, built of many materials and i would quite take a good well made steel frame any day. This is quite how i would rate the order of ride qualities 
1. Ti quite excellent all about but quite costly
2. modern steel quite nice all about (3) steel such as 531, cro molly etc, etc quite well rounded dependable.
4. Carbon dead feel limited lifespan quite costly for brand name frames
5. Aluminium old designs were quite like riding spaghetti .new oversized frames will rattle you to bloody death.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

sorry but that just propagates myths about carbon. Carbon is more durable than metals. It is also a myth that carbon cannot be repaired - it is typically less expensive to repair than a steel frame - the main failure points of a steel frame are due to crack around lugs due to brazing - most of those cannot be repaired easily if at all. I have a 1991 Look KG76 carbon frame with well over 100,000 miles on it that is my winter/rain bike to this day...

A shoe is not an appropriate comparison - the main contact points of a frame are highly adjustable (stem, seatpost, fore/aft of saddle).

From deda: "Carbon lasts longer than metal.Only love is stronger than carbon"

kestrel: "carbon composites themselves are not subject to fatigue failures as metals are"

Columbus "A fiber composite material has higher mechanical characteristics than metals (higher tensile strength, higher fatigue life, higher stiffness)"

Look: "There is no limitation because carbon has a natural flexibility. It can be used a hundred years while maintaining the same stiffness."

Reynolds "Our fatigue testing would indicate that well built composite forks are far superior to metal forks with cycle counts running hundreds of thousands of cycles"

Easton: "the fatigue life of carbon fiber is immensely more than that of metals"

from http://velonews.com/article/3270


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

here are just a couple fine bloody examples!!!!!!!of how to end up in hospital bicycles -recall of Carbon fiber Giant Bicycle Front Forks manufactured by Giant Bicycle : Carbon fiber Giant Bicycle Front Forks sold on 2001 model Giant TCR Team, TCR 0, TCR 1, TCR 2, and OCR 1 bicycles sold from 9/00 to 4/01 for between $1,000 and $4,500.

Manufacturer: Giant Bicycle, Inc., Newbury Park, CA. (800-874-4268) DANGER: The forks can break during use causing the rider to lose control of the bicycle, fall, and possibly suffer serious injuries.

Consumer Action: Stop using the bicycle and return it to the nearest Giant Authorized Dealer for a free inspection and, if needed, replacement!!!!!!!!!!!.... NEXT THE LIST GO'S ON........................................ Cervélo Cycles Inc. Announces Recall of Bicycles Due to FALL HAZARD
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firms named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. 

Name of Product: 2005 R2.5 Model Carbon Fiber Bicycles and Bicycle Frames

Units: About 650

Distributor: Cervélo Cycles Inc., of Toronto, Canada

Hazard: The bicycle frames can loosen or separate, causing the rider to lose control, fall and be injured.

Incidents/Injuries: : None reported. "note have they checked hospital yet"

Description: This recall only involves the 2005 model year R2.5 model bicycles and bicycle frames with serial numbers higher than R251700. The model numbers and serial numbers are printed on the bicycle frame tubes. The frames have clear coating over a carbon fiber with either red and white "Cervélo" decals on the down tube, seat tube and head tube, or blue and white decals in the same locations.

Sold at: Authorized Cervélo retailers nationwide sold the bicycles with these frames and the frame sets from December 2004 through May 2005 for about $2,200 for the frame set and between $3,100 and $3,900 for the complete bicycle, depending on the components selected.

Manufactured in: Taiwan

Remedy: Consumers should stop using these bicycles with the recalled frames and contact Cervèlo to receive a free replacement frame.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Cervélo toll-free at (866) 296-3137 between 10 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or visit www.cervelo.com/R25recall

Media Contact: Peter Donato at Special Assignment Inc. at (416) 964-6118......................

CPSC is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to this product recall or involve a different hazard with the same product. Please tell us about it by visiting https://www.cpsc.gov/cgibin/incident.aspx

The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission is charged with protecting the public from unreasonable risks of serious injury or death from thousands of types of consumer products under the agency's jurisdiction. The CPSC is committed to protecting consumers and families from products that pose a fire, electrical, chemical, or mechanical hazard. The CPSC's work to ensure the safety of consumer products - such as BICYCLES ............... THE LIST COULD GO ON AND ON . EVEN KESTREL AND MANY OTHERS HAVE BEEN ON THE RECALL LIST AT ONE TIME OR ANOTHER AND PLASTIC FIBER HANDLE BARS AND OTHER HALF LIFE PARTS PLASTIC FIBER PARTS HAVE BROKE AND HAVE BEEN LISTED AS HAZARDOUS AND DANGEROUS . So why take the chance to save few mere grams I am sure some one would enjoy having your fantastic plastic handle bars go right while you going bloody left at 40mph !!!!.NOT !!!!


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

Recall Alert
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs Washington, DC 20207 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
November 2, 2004
Alert #05-506 

CPSC, Quality Bicycle Products Announce Recall of Bicycle Forks 
The following product safety recall was conducted voluntarily by the firm in cooperation with the CPSC. Customers should stop using the product immediately unless otherwise instructed. 

Name of Product: Salsa Campeon Bicycle Fork 

Units: About 500 

Manufacturer/Importer: Quality Bicycle Products, Inc., of Bloomington, Minn. 

Hazard: The steering tube on the bicycle fork can crack or break, causing a sudden loss of steering control and causing a fall hazard to bicyclists. 

Incidents/Injuries: There have been two reports of forks cracking or breaking, including one incident resulting in abrasions and bruises to the rider. 

Description: The recall involves carbon fiber/aluminum forks included with the Salsa model F-01 Campeon frame set in either White/Black or Red/Black color combinations. Units included in this recall have a code of CK, DA, or DB and a serial number from 03400 to 04600. The model number, date code and serial number are located on a label at the base of the steerer tube near the crown of the fork. 

Sold at: Bicycle specialty stores nationwide from April 2004 through June 2004. The Salsa frameset that included the recalled bicycle fork sold for about $940. CPSC, Cervélo Cycles Inc. Announce Recall of Bicycle Forks 
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission announces the following recall in voluntary cooperation with the firm below. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. 

Name of product: Bicycle Forks 

Units: About 317

Manufacturer: Cervélo Cycles Inc., of Toronto, Canada

Hazard: The forks on the bicycles can develop cracks near the crown area resulting in failure of the fork and posing a risk of injury to the rider.

Incidents/Injuries: None

Description: The recall involves "Wolf" all-carbon road bike forks with a 1-inch diameter threadless steer tube. The bicycle forks were sold with 2003 model Soloist Team and Super Prodigy bicycles and framesets. A 17cm "Cervélo" logo is printed in white outlined letters on both fork legs.

Sold at: Bicycle specialty stores nationwide from April 2003 through July 2003 for about $3,000.

Manufactured in: Toronto, Canada

Remedy: Return the bicycles with the recalled forks to the dealer where purchased or contact Cervélo's recall hotline to locate the nearest service dealer to receive a free replacement. 

Consumer Contact: For more information, consumers should contact Cervélo Cycles toll-free at (866) 296-3137 between 9 a.m. and 5 p.m. Monday through Friday CT.






---

CPSC is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to this product recall or involve a different hazard with the same product. Please tell us about it by visiting https://www.cpsc.gov/cgibin/incident.aspx



Manufactured in: Taiwan 

Remedy: Contact your local Salsa dealer to schedule a free repair. Salsa dealers have notified consumers directly about this recall. 

Consumer Contact: Owners of the recalled bicycle forks should immediately stop using the product and contact their Salsa dealer directly. Authorized Salsa dealers can be found online at www.salsacycles.com. Consumers who do not live near an authorized Salsa dealer should call Quality Bicycle Products, Inc. at (952) 941-9391 ext. 2004 between 9 a.m. and 4 p.m. CT Monday through Friday or send e-mail to [email protected] for assistance. 







---

CPSC is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to this product recall or involve a different hazard with the same product. Please tell us about it by visiting https://www.cpsc.gov/cgibin/incident.aspx
Specialized Bicycle Components Inc. Recalls Bicycles Due to Fall Hazard
WASHINGTON, D.C. – The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. 

Name of Product: Bicycles with SW Carbon Stem with Magnesium Faceplate

Units: About 2,700

Manufacturer: Specialized Bicycle Components Inc., of Morgan Hill, Calif. 

Hazard: The bicycle's stem has a magnesium faceplate that holds the handlebar in place. The faceplates on the recalled stems can crack allowing the handlebar to break off the bicycle, posing a serious fall hazard. 

Incidents/Injuries: Specialized has received five reports of the magnesium faceplate exhibiting cracks. No injuries have been reported. 

Description and Models: The SW Carbon Stem with Magnesium Faceplate is black with the words "S-Works" and "Magnesium Faceplate" printed on it. The stems were included as original equipment on the following 2006 bicycles models: S-Works Tarmac, Tarmac Pro, S-Works Roubaix, Roubaix Pro, Allez Pro and S-Works Transition. It was also sold as an after market item under the name S-Works Advanced Composite Mag Road Stem.

Sold at: Authorized Specialized retailers from June 2005 through April 2006 as original equipment of the bicycle models referenced above or as an after market item for about $160.

Manufactured In: Taiwan

Remedy: Consumers should stop riding the bicycles that have the recalled stems immediately and take them to an authorized Specialized retailer for a free replacement faceplate. 

Consumer Contact: For additional information, call Specialized at (877) 808-8154 between 7 a.m. and 6 p.m. MT, Monday through Friday, or visit the company's Web site at www.Specialized.com



---

CPSC is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to this product recall or involve a different hazard with the same product. Please tell us about it by visiting https://www.cpsc.gov/cgibin/incident.aspx
Bicycle Pedals Recalled by Time Sport International Due to Fall Hazard
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. 

Name of Product: Time RXS Titan Carbon, RXS Carbon, RXS and RXE Bicycle Pedals

Units: About 18,000

Distributor/Importer: TIME SPORT INTERNATIONAL/ATAC 2001 Inc., of Montecito, Calif.

Hazard: The pedal's bearing cap can fail causing the pedal to come off the bicycle. This poses a fall hazard for riders.

Incidents/Injuries: The firm has received reports of eight incidents in which the pedal came off the bicycle, resulting in minor injuries.

Description: The recalled pedals are black or gray. They are made of composite material and are mounted to either a steel or titanium pedal axle and bearing unit by using a threaded aluminum bearing cap. Pedals that have a gold dot on the underside of the pedal body just inside where the bearing cap is mounted to the pedal body are not included in this recall.

Sold at: Bicycle stores, mail order, and online bicycle dealers nationwide from October 2004 through August 2006 for between $75 and $300.

Manufactured in: France

Remedy: Consumers should stop using the recalled pedals immediately and contact TIME SPORT INTERNATIONAL to arrange for the pedals to be inspected and, if necessary, receive a free repair.

Consumer Contact: For more information, contact TIME SPORT INTERNATIONAL at (800) 240-8051 anytime, or visit the firm's Web site at www.TIMESPORTUSA.com
CPSC is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to this product recall or involve a different hazard with the same product.
Cervélo SA Recalls Bicycle Forks Due to Fall Hazard
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. 

Name of Product: Wolf SL Carbon Fiber Bicycle Forks

Units: About 5,800

Importer: Cervélo SA, of Switzerland

Manufacturer: True Temper Composite Material Products Co. Ltd, of Guangzhou, China

Hazard: The forks steerer can break during normal use, causing the rider to lose control, fall and suffer serious injuries.

Incidents/Injuries: Cervelo has received 12 reports of forks cracking or breaking, resulting in one consumer suffering a broken wrist and another suffering minor abrasions.

Description: The recalled forks have a clear coating over black painted carbon fiber, with the words “Wolf Superlite” and related logo just below the crown on each fork leg, and the letters “SL” on each leg above the fork blade dropouts. There is a True Temper CRT™ logo on the inside of both fork legs. The recalled forks could have been included on the following bicycle models: R3, R3 SL, Soloist Carbon, Soloist Carbon SL, and certain P3 Carbon framesets and complete bicycles.

Sold by: Independent bicycle retailers nationwide from November 2005 through July 2007 for about $475.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using bicycles equipped with the recalled forks and contact their authorized Cervélo dealer to have a free replacement fork installed.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Cervélo toll-free at (866) 296-3137 between 10 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or visit the firm’s Web site at www.cervelo.com/WolfSLRecall

Media Contact: Peter Donato at Special Assignment Inc. at (416) 964-6118.

CPSC is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to this product recall or involve a different hazard with the same product. Specialized Bicycle Components Recalls Bicycles Due to Fall Hazard
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. 
Name of Product: 2004 Roubaix Comp and Roubaix Pro bicycles

Units: About 3,000

Importer: Specialized Bicycle Components Inc., of Morgan Hill, Calif.

Hazard: The cable stop on the bicycle can loosen, which can cause the rider to lose control and fall from the bike.

Incidents/Injuries: Specialized received reports of two falls that resulted in fractures requiring medical attention and surgery. 

Description: The recalled bicycles are as follows: 2004 Roubaix Comp 18, 2004 Roubaix Comp 27, 2004 Roubaix Pro 18, and 2004 Roubaix Pro frameset models. Only bicycles with a single rivet fastening the cable stop to the frame are subject to recall. The cable stop is attached through bonding materials and a single rivet mounted at the front of the bicycle. The cables pass through eyelets in the cable stop on the down tube. Bicycles with a double rivet fastening the cable stop to the frame are not subject to recall. The model names of the recalled bicycles can be found on the top tube of the bicycles.

Sold by: Specialized authorized dealers nationwide from September 2003 through August 2004 for between $1,600 and $4,000.

Manufactured in: Taiwan

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using their bicycle and return their bicycle to a Specialized authorized dealer for an approved repair, at no cost to consumer.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Specialized toll-free at (877) 808-8154 between 9 a.m. and 5 p.m. MT Monday through Friday or visit the firm’s Web site at www.specialized.com
CPSC is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to this product recall or involve a different HAZARD with the same product. CPSC, Profile-Design LLC Announce Recall of Bicycle "Aero Bars"
WASHINGTON, D.C. - In cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), Profile-Design LLC, of Long Beach Calif., is voluntarily recalling about 8,400 "aero bars" used on racing bicycles. The aero bars are handlebar extensions that either mount in the center of the handlebars or are sold as a complete handlebar and stem system. The aero bars allow riders to ride in an aerodynamic crouching position. The brackets that attach the aero bars' forearm pads, where riders rest their arms, can loosen or separate during use, causing the rider to lose control and crash.

Profile-Design has received one report of a bracket on one of the aero bars loosening, resulting in a rider crashing and suffering a broken rib and abrasions. 

The recall includes "Carbon X" TM and "Carbon Stryke" TM aero bars. The Carbon X aero bar is a complete bicycle handlebar and stem system, and includes the writing "Profile Design" and "Carbon X." The Carbon Stryke aero bar attaches to existing bicycle handlebars, and includes the writing "Profile Design" and "Carbon Stryke." Both aero bars are black. 

Independent bicycle stores worldwide sold the recalled aero bars. The Carbon X aero bars were sold from August 1999 through November 2001 for about $349, and the Carbon Stryke aero bars were sold from May 1999 through November 2001 for about $139. 

Consumers should stop using the recalled aero bars immediately and contact the company to receive two free replacement brackets. For more information, consumers should contact Profile-Design at (888) 800-5999 between 9 a.m. and 5 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, or visit the firm's web site at www.profile-design.com.

Aero bar ZB brackets that are welded together or have a spring- loaded flip-up design are not part of the recall. CPSC is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to this product recall or involve a different hazard with the same product. Bicycles with Deda Forza Handlebar Stems Recalled by Deda Elementi Due to Crash Hazard
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. 

Name of Product: Deda Forza Bicycle Handlebar Stems

Units: About 400

Manufacturer: Deda Elementi S.r.l., of Italy

Hazard: The top of the bicycle handlebar stem can crack and cause the rider to lose control, posing a crash hazard.

Incidents/Injuries: Deda Elementi has received four reports of incidents involving the handlebar stems. No injuries have been reported.

Description: The recall involves bicycles with Deda Forza black carbon fiber handlebar stems in gloss finish. “Deda Forza” is printed on the handlebar stem. Deda Forza black carbon fiber handlebar stems in matte finish are not included in this recall.

Sold at: Bicycle retailers nationwide from January 2008 through June 2008 on bicycles selling for between $4,300 and $8,700. The handlebar stems were also sold separately for about $400.

Manufactured in: Taiwan and Italy

Remedy: Consumers should stop using the bicycles equipped with the recalled Deda Forza handlebar stems and return them to the place of purchase to receive a free replacement handlebar stem. 

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Deda Elementi toll-free at (866) 514-5522 anytime, visit the firm’s Web site www.dedaelementi.com, or email the firm at [email protected]
CPSC is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to this product recall or involve a different hazard with the same product. and the bloody rubbish list go's on and on but ah life's quite too short so go Riding


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

that post deserves this reply...(George's famous aluminum steerer failure at Roubaix)


----------



## broschb (Jun 22, 2008)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I'm 6'7", and have a 39-inch inseam. Do that with a stock, compact bike.


Done, I'm 6'8" w/ a 37" inseam. I ride a stock fuji. I do several centuries a year, and put in about 120 miles/week. I don't have any comfort issues on the bike at all. So I think it is possible to find a stock frame for just about any dimensions(although not all). Especially for a beginner just getting started. Just my 2c.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

broschb said:


> Done, I'm 6'8" w/ a 37" inseam. I ride a stock fuji. I do several centuries a year, and put in about 120 miles/week. I don't have any comfort issues on the bike at all. So I think it is possible to find a stock frame for just about any dimensions(although not all). Especially for a beginner just getting started. Just my 2c.


37" inseam? Mine is 39 inches. That means I have at a minimum 5 inches of drop between the saddle and the handlebars, and that's with a 2"stack of spacers in the headset. It doesn't work for me.

Do you have a 150mm stem? How do you keep from hitting the handlebars with your knees?


----------

